# Black Sin 9.0 (2015) - Bremsscheiben / Reifen



## bomplex (5. Juni 2016)

Hallo,

Ich nenne ein Black Sin 9.0 aus 2015 mein eigen.

Jetzt habe ich daran gedacht mal die Bremsen zu wechseln und mir einen Satz Magura MT8 bestellt.

Was mache ich mit den Bremsscheiben? Welche brauche ich? 6-Loch oder Centerlock. Könnt ihr Bremsscheiben dazu empfehlen? Oder einfach die Magura Storm lassen?

Auch die Reifen wollte ich wechseln, da hatte ich mir eigentlich mehr vom Bike-Magazin Reifentest in der Ausgabe 7/16 versprochen. Bei Cross Country, da denke ich ist das Black Sin ja am ehesten einzuordnen (oder?), ist der COntinental Race King Racesport der Tipp. Ist der wirklich für das Rad zu empfehlen? 

Mein Fahrprofil ist Strecken bis 80km. Beim P-Weg fahre ich die 80km Strecke, welche Reifen würdet ihr dafür empfehlen?

Danke für jegliche Hilfe oder Gedankenanstoss.


----------



## punki69 (5. Juni 2016)

...wenn trocken und schwalbe,dann vorne rocket ron und hinten racing ralph....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JogiderBaer (27. Juni 2016)

Die Magura fährt super mit den Originalen Rotoren. Storm SL. Vorne 180, hinten 160.
Reifen gibt es natürlich 1000 Möglichkeiten. 
Finde eine Kombi mit griffigerem Reifen an der Front ganz angenehm. Wäre also Race King hinten/Speed Vorne. Bzw. Racing Ralf hinten und Rocket Ron vorne. 
Ich Rate zur Protection bzw. Snake SKin Karkasse als Tubeless.


----------

